# GTO records/songs



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Going through my GTO 45 record collection that I collected over the years, I thought that many members on this board may not realize just how popular the GTO was at the time that influenced so many songs about the iconic car. I can't think of another car that has had as many songs sung about it. Most of these records came out in the tri-power era of the GTO.

The most famous is G.T.O. by Ronnie and the Daytonas (1964). The story goes that 2 kids wrote a song about the GTO and took it to Pontiac. Jim Wangers looked at the song and thought this would be a great promotion for the GTO. He changed a few lyrics and then approached The Beach Boys to sing the song. The Beach Boys wanted alot of money up front to record the song so Wangers found an obscure group called Ronnie and the Daytonas to record the song which became a hit. They sold a total of 1,250,000 records and the song was played on the radio an estimate of 7 million times.

Ronnie and the Daytonas' : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjZ2S9JNVOE

The Beach Boys later did the song as well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iticiSQwMdk

In 1978 Rodney and the Brunettes redid the original G.T.O. song and called it "Little GTO" and bought a 1967 GTO from his earnings from the song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVtLo5omZV8

In 1964 Jan and Dean sang My Might GTO: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z16bYF0w7n8

In 1965 Pontiac produced a record to promote the 65 GTO. This song was called GeeTO Tiger and was recorded by the Tigers. There were 2 versions of this record, one sold in the dealerships with a sleeve booklet that opened up showing the GTO burning rubber along with the tri-pwr carbs and the Hurst shifter. The other record was sold in stores where on the back of the record sleeve you could enter a contest to win a Hurst Gold 1965 GTO. These records have the most collectibility if you have the sleeve covers that came with them: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrqLcp7uOj4

1965 brought another song, Go Go GTO by Carol & Cheryl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ytuu-0rNh7M

In 1966 Gee Too Tiger by the Force Five: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TJWpXdURrA

In 1969 Paul Revere and the Raiders sang a song about a "special great one from Pontiac GTO" called THE JUDGE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2Ogj9ZuDYo

The 1st picture is the 1965 GeeTo Tiger record sleeve sold in the dealerships and the 2nd picture is the group that recorded the song The Tigers with the 65 GTO.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for all of these. I will be DJ'ing the Gulf Coast GTO Club annual show on my birthday May 17 and will roll the ones I don't have into the mix.

Here's another classic (?)

Santa's Got A GTO by The Ramonas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a59W2VHFfJ0


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't forget Brooks and Dunn's 'Red Dirt Road'.


> Her Daddy didn't like me much, In my shackled up GTO


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

I vote to pin this post! I'd like to see a list of all the movies with GTO's in them too. Thanks for the history lesson here.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

How about John Lee Hooker's "Mustang Sally Bought a Brand New GTO"?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I remember that one. 'Mustang Sally Bought A GTO' was actually the name of that song. A four barrel carburetor got a stick down in the flo..........(guess he had to make it rhyme)


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the lyrics to go go gto. a pretty motorhead drag girl with her 3x2 gto.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Ramones; Rock 'n Roll High School


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Marc Collie; The Mustang and the GTO


----------



## Tropical Goat (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, wait a minute, how do you "shackle up" a GTO? Isn't that a mod for leaf spring cars?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Tropical Goat said:


> Hey, wait a minute, how do you "shackle up" a GTO? Isn't that a mod for leaf spring cars?


Apparently the song writer didn't do sufficient research......


----------

